# Can you say "Head Tilt" boys and girls? 12/13 update



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yet another rescue. Long story short 2 young boys were kept in a teeny hamster cage, until the bf decided that if his gf got rid of 1/2 her 4 rats he would buy her a puppy. She was pregnant and wanted the puppy and her baby to grow up together. 
Enter Heather. She saw scary ad, went to icky place and picked up 2 "boys" although one was a boy, and the other was a heavily pregnant girl. 
Heather didn't feel capable of taking care of the sick tilty boy so I said I would.
Then former owner emailed and said she actually had 2 more rats and the boy who lived with tilty boy had stopped eating after they were separated. Heather took them all home (a young 5 week old baby girl and the other male) A joyous reunion was had by the boys and tilty started to eat again as did the other boy. No way I would split up this happy couple so a lovely woman drove me up to meet another lovely woman halfway to get the boys tonight.

The boys are wonderful.
Marley is amazing, quiet and sweet and his buddy’s support. On the way home he would pop his head out of the hamster cage they lived in and look at me, and I would rub his forehead and he would stay very still. Then he would go back in lie with Fred.

He’s healthy with just a few scabs, and no respiratory issues. 

















And he dangles!









Fred has no porphryin, is bright, and incredibly brave! But his headtilt is insane, and he has a terrible case of mites (thinning harsh fur, huge scabs), but no resp. sounds either 
Both boys got Revolution before we had left the parking lot 
When Fred is stressed he spins :'(


When he’s more relaxed he can go in some straight lines and even turn away from his head tilt! He’s an incredibly curious boy 


































and the 2 together

















I have discovered how difficult it is to medicate a rat whose mouth is nowhere near where it should be 
Amazing little boys…I just want to help poor Fred’s inner ear infection and make him feel better… ;D


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Can you say "Head Tilt" boys and girls?*

Awwwwwww, so adorable. Poor thing.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Can you say "Head Tilt" boys and girls?*

My girlfriend started crying when she saw "Tilty". So cute, so sad!! I hope he un-tilts soon. Poor little guy!!!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Can you say "Head Tilt" boys and girls?*

What do the vets say about his tilt? He could have an inner ear problem that is messing with his equilibrium.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Can you say "Head Tilt" boys and girls?*



Ratastic said:


> What do the vets say about his tilt? He could have an inner ear problem that is messing with his equilibrium.


Fred has inner ear infection, thats been untreated for a long long time. I have him on high doses of baytril/doxy and dexamethasone (steroid). I doubt he will untilt much or at all since its usually too late after 24-48 hours after the tilt is noticed that you have a chance at complete recovery. But I need to take care of the active infection so he feels better. He is an amazing little boy who compensates well and may actually be a little less tilty right now.  Dex is a very fast acting steroid which is why I use it for PT, strokes and inner ear infection, as well as palliative treatment for chronic URI.

Marley his healthy cagemate is awesome and is always there for Fred to lean on...unless he's exploring









Fred always starts like this...









BUT he seems to straighten up a bit for things like eating his morning breakfast, or grooming or even eating a treat...oh and nomming toes!


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Can you say "Head Tilt" boys and girls?*

Poor guy :'(
I hope he feels better really soon!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Can you say "Head Tilt" boys and girls?*

One week later.

Last night Fred and Marley got to run on my bed overnight...OMG the joy! :happydance: Fred had a fabulous time running into George (octoplay) and beating him up from the inside...poor George. :
Marley started to run around and climb on poor Rennie's cage, but she never huffed at either boy!  Then Fred started running, and doing laps around Rennie's cage...with stops to stare at the rats in the FN at the end of the bed. Marley was playing with me...they were soo funny!

I turned off the light eventually and being a restless sleeper would wake up when they decided to climb over me. Fred was everywhere, on the end table, on and in the pillows, etc They would get sooo excited when I shifted and faced them and would run to see me...LOL.

I got pics of the happy boys this morning I think Fred's tilt is better the majority of the time, and he sure is feeling a ton better. His brother must sense this so they have gentle wrestling sessions. 

Marley monster (427 grams)
























and staring at the pretty girls  









And Freddy (347 grams)
the beginning of a lap








Mid-bounce








Saying Hi to Rennie









You will notice a more severe tilt when he has a paw up or almost up...when his feet are planted on the ground he's much straighter 

























These boys are wonderful!!


----------



## lazzara8478 (Dec 16, 2008)

Soo cute and what a great thing youre doing for them.


----------

